# Jinenkan: Takagi vs. Shinden in Los Angeles



## Peter Steeves (Oct 16, 2004)

For anyone who may be interested, the Jinenkan dojo in Los Angeles is having a workshop to take a detailed look at the differences/similarities of Takagi Yoshin Ryu and Shinden Fudo Ryu as they've been taught to us by Manaka Unsui Sensei in Japan.

If you're looking for an added comparison reference to your own notes, or want to see how these two schools compare, this should be an interesting couple of days.

Dates are Sat & Sun November 13 & 14.
We have limited space, so please reserve your space if you expect to be there!

There is some information in the PDF File 

(Right click, and Save Target As...)


----------



## Peter Steeves (Nov 1, 2004)

If you're looking for more info on this event, try:

http://www.jinenkan-la.com/Jujutsu_and_Sword_Seminar.htm


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter, Thanks for the posts!

Be sure to post some details after the event for those of us who cant make it!


----------



## Peter Steeves (Nov 16, 2004)

I was so pleased with everything about this seminar...everybody trained hard all day, both days.

Everyone has detailed notes, with Japanese names, translations, location of those techniques within the scrolls...

Best of all, by the end of each session, I could clearly see each and every student was able to show the proper movement style, distance, timing of each ryu-ha! Even the newest person (one day of prior training - ever!) could accurately perform the techniques, in the proper manner for that tradition.

In the beginning, of course, it looked like a bunch of people learning something new. But by the last round of each technique's practice, if you walked in to watch you'd think they'd been doing those techniques all their lives. 

There's a growing "feedback" page at: 
http://www.jinenkan-la.com/Jujutsu_Seminar_Comments.htm


----------

